
California cops use decoy to catch whoever is shooting at Apple and Google buses - todd8
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/california-cops-using-decoy-bus-232719647.html
======
murph-almighty
Doesn't putting that on blast defeat the purpose of doing this?

~~~
xvf22
Putting under covers inside the bus does little to stop this. If the person
keeps things random then it'll be difficult to catch them. Pellet guns can be
made damn silent.

It's more than likely a scare tactic to get the person to stop doing it.

